# Rio de Janeiro visto do alto... alto mesmo!!!!!



## Douglas Alberto (Dec 29, 2009)

Fotos de minha autoria, mostram algumas aéreas sobre o Rio de Janeiro. Em algumas situações, 35 mil pés, foi aplicado zoom máximo, que pode ter comprometido um pouco a qualidade. Destaques, Ponte Rio-Niterói, Ilha do Governador com Galeão, Base Aérea de Santa Cruz, Base Aérea Campo dos Afonsos, Restinga de Marambaia, etc ...


----------



## Douglas Alberto (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

Vistas espetaculares, que cidade!


----------



## Douglas Alberto (Dec 29, 2009)

jguima said:


> Vistas espetaculares, que cidade!


Sim, as vistas são espetaculares.... nem precisa ser profissional, para as fotos ficarem bonitas....


----------



## Sidnei ldn (Jun 19, 2020)

Belas imagens aéreas Douglas, algumas é alto pra dedéu, mas o Rio de Janeiro continua lindo mesmo a 35 mil pés !


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Ótimas fotos da cidade onde nasci! :applause:


----------



## Hello_World (Dec 24, 2009)

O pouso no Santos Dumont é hors concours.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Que vista fantástica, heim


----------



## Douglas Alberto (Dec 29, 2009)

Rekarte said:


> Que vista fantástica, heim


Sim, verdade, fantástica mesmo....que bom que gostou amigo....


----------



## Douglas Alberto (Dec 29, 2009)

Hello_World said:


> O pouso no Santos Dumont é hors concours.


com certeza....


----------



## fernando-mota (Aug 5, 2014)

Linda as fotos e a cidade!!!


----------



## Douglas Alberto (Dec 29, 2009)

fernando-mota said:


> Linda as fotos e a cidade!!!


Obrigado Fernando... Tenho um amigo meu, de Londrina, que mora em Sampa, formado em Turismo e dá aula de inglês, que possui exatamente o mesmo nome seu...


----------



## Leo10Rio (Jan 3, 2008)

Parabéns Douglas! Adorei! Espetáculo de fotos!!


----------



## Douglas Alberto (Dec 29, 2009)

Leo10Rio said:


> Parabéns Douglas! Adorei! Espetáculo de fotos!!


Obrigado Léo, que bom que gostou....


----------

